#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Process Equipment Malfunctions - Lieberman, Norman

## PEEYAR

Hi
This is a new book and like his previous work which have been uploaded in our forum must be v informative
Any one kindly share this valuable book
regds


PEEYARSee More: Process Equipment Malfunctions - Lieberman, Norman

----------


## hswang2

me too, many thanks.

----------


## armin35

Is a great book, Thanks

----------


## gusgon

Thanks for what? There is no link.

----------


## mirro

please share

----------


## aseptman

me too

----------


## muhammad usman

me too

thanks

----------


## hswang2

me too too

----------


## jkshah74

would you share please. no links Need all lieberman's book.very practical books.

----------


## nael

realy ,it seems great resource ,please upload it

----------


## jkshah74

would you upload link ? I need all th books of liberman including his videos ? would you post link for all ?

Thanks with regards

----------


## chemnguyents

please sharing with us.

----------


## sottocutaneo

someone has this book? Thx

See More: Process Equipment Malfunctions - Lieberman, Norman

----------


## lucksravi

Can someone pls ?

----------


## EOGUSE

I need it too great benefit 
eoguse@yahoo.com

----------


## aseptman

To Dear all, useful book :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## George_CY

Me too please

----------


## mazharshaikh

plz share this book if someone has

----------


## motasem12

Please share this book or sent me in my Email motasemmdm@gmail.com 
thanks

----------


## Chad2009

please share..........

----------


## vikaschaurasia

please share

----------


## jacksp

Please share the book, thanks....

----------


## orbawy

please share.

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please share the book Process Equipment malfunctions by Norman P. Lieberman. It is a very useful and informative book for Process Engineers.

----------


## akill3r

following this thread from 3 years.... still no one has the book....  :Frown: 

See More: Process Equipment Malfunctions - Lieberman, Norman

----------


## samuelektro

I'm looking for this book also, but I haven't found it.... If anyone could share it, we would be very grateful 

Regards!

----------


## manojsinh

Can you uplod one more time

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please can anyone provide the link for the book Process Equipment Malfunctions by Norman P Lieberman.

Regards,

Balaji

----------


## srihari5043

Pls. find the link for " working guide for process equipment's"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srihari5043

Pls. find the link for " working guide for process equipment's"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akill3r

@Srihari5043 , i am unable to download mentioned book from your provided link. Please upload again.

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Upload again, please!!!

----------


## gtpol57

You may try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Awana

Hi desperate Guys 

here is the link for long awaited "Process Equipment Malfunctions: Techniques to Identify and Correct Plant Problems 2011" , simply click on title please don't reply with thanks , Say thanks to Allah 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Awana

Hi desperate Guys 

here is the link for long awaited "Process Equipment Malfunctions: Techniques to Identify and Correct Plant Problems 2011" , simply click on title please don't reply with thanks , Say thanks to Allah 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chakra

Looking urgently for  "Troubleshooting in Vacuum System "  By Norman P Lieberman.     Please post a link.


regards

Chakra

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Troubleshooting Vacuum Systems: Steam Turbine Surface Condensers and Refinery Vacuum Towers By Norman P. Lieberman
2012 | 264 Pages | ISBN: 1118290348 | PDF | 3 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Vacuum systems are in wide spread use in the petrochemical plants, petroleum refineries and power generation plants. The existing texts on this subject are theoretical in nature and only deal with how the equipment functions when in good mechanical conditions, from the viewpoint of the equipment vendor. In this much-anticipated volume, one of the most well-respected and prolific process engineers in the world takes on troubleshooting vacuum systems, and especially steam ejectors, an extremely complex and difficult subject that greatly effects the profitability of the majority of the world's refineries.See More: Process Equipment Malfunctions - Lieberman, Norman

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Troubleshooting Vacuum Systems: Steam Turbine Surface Condensers and Refinery Vacuum Towers By Norman P. Lieberman
2012 | 264 Pages | ISBN: 1118290348 | PDF | 3 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Vacuum systems are in wide spread use in the petrochemical plants, petroleum refineries and power generation plants. The existing texts on this subject are theoretical in nature and only deal with how the equipment functions when in good mechanical conditions, from the viewpoint of the equipment vendor. In this much-anticipated volume, one of the most well-respected and prolific process engineers in the world takes on troubleshooting vacuum systems, and especially steam ejectors, an extremely complex and difficult subject that greatly effects the profitability of the majority of the world's refineries.

----------


## akill3r

Dear ah kwang

please upload it some other site, i tried the link and it's downloading some kind of .exe file instead of book.
or you can mail me musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## akill3r

Dear ah kwang

please upload it some other site, i tried the link and it's downloading some kind of .exe file instead of book.
or you can mail me musabammadkhan@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## Han Ah kwang

No problem with the download.  anyway upload another site

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akill3r

THank you very much han ah kwang

----------


## mahajone

It is a great book

----------


## maximus23

hello, can anyone reupload process equipment malfunctions, the link is dead,
Thanks

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Post #41 Link deleted.
But Post #38 still working.
Provide email contact if still cannot download.

----------


## hoangson0211

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The link is working

----------


## shm8324

Can anybody share - The Norm Lieberman Video Library of Troubleshooting Process Operations

----------


## tuan_kkt

Petroleum Engineering Training Videos:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

